# Yamaha F6b entdrosseln



## AndreL (27. März 2008)

Bevor hier wieder diverse Diskussionen losgehen, ich habe den SBF und darf Motoren über 5 PS fahren. 
Es geht wie gesagt um einen Yamaha F6b. Davon gibt es aber laut BSH offenbar 2 Versionen:

1. Yamaha F6B 3,66 kW Leistungsred. von 5,88 kW auf 3,66 kW mittels Vergaser/69F-14301-20 und CDI/69F-85540-00

2. Yamaha F6B (MH, S/L; Serie 03) 3,68 kW bei Drosselklappenwinkel 26,9 Grad

Ich habe bereits bei einem Yamaha Vertragshändler in HH gefragt, aber der will nichts davon wissen, das es 2 Versionen gibt und will mir pauschal den Vergaser und die Zündeinheit ausstauschen. 
Ich frage mich nur, wenn ich nun die 2. Version des Motors haben sollte, ist es dann damit getan die mechanische Begrenzung des Drosselklappenweges zu entfernen (was sehr einfach wäre) um ihn auf 8Ps zu bringen (dieses Gerücht hält sich sehr hartnäckig) oder nicht. Und vorallem wie erkenne ich wirklich genau welchen Motor ich habe?

Die Pinne der 8 Ps Serie und die entsprechende Schraube habe ich bereits montiert.

Über eine "qualifizierte" Antwort würde ich mich (auch als PN) sehr freuen.

P.S. warum verkaufe ich nicht den 6er und kaufe mir einen 8er?????? Recht einfach ich will keinen neuen kaufen. Heißt also ich müßte einen gebrauchten nehmen um etwa 1:1 zu tauschen. Aber bei meinem Motor weiß ich genau was ich habe, wie er behandelt wurde und das alle Inspektionen gemacht wurden....... Das weiß man bei einem gebrauchten, auch wenn er optisch perfekt aussieht NIE.................


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. März 2008)

*AW: Yamaha F6b entdrosseln*

Is das ein 2 oder 4 Takter?


----------



## AndreL (27. März 2008)

*AW: Yamaha F6b entdrosseln*

Hallo MS,
es ist ein 4 Takter (bei Yamaha immer an dem F zu erkennen). ich weiß das die 4 Takter meistens aufwändiger gedrosselt sind als die 2 Takter, und ich bin auch bereit das entsprechende Geld dafür zu bezahlen. Sollte es aber möglich sein das alles preiswerter zu machen....... Wer würde dazu nein sagen.

Was mich bei der Sache so irritiert hat, ist das ein Mitarbeiter der besagten Yamaha Vertretung meinte das es nur ein kleiner mechanischer eingriff wäre und es nur kurz eine Terminabsprache mit seinem Chef machen müßte. Dieser kam dann an den tresen und meinte das es der besagte Austausch des Vergasers und der CDI einheit währe, sein Mitarbeiter sich geirrt hat und dieser auch nicht mehr zu sprechen sei.......


----------



## henningcl (27. März 2008)

*AW: Yamaha F6b entdrosseln*

Moin

probier das doch mal mit der Drosselklappe.

Vergaser tauschen??? Humbug!!!!!

Höchstens ne grössere Düse

CDI tauschen?? na ich weiss nich.

geht ja höchstens um den Zündzeitpunkt.
Daran glaub ich nicht!!!!

Hast du schon gegoogelt???

Der 8PS er steht bei meinen Eltern leider 600km weg, sonst hätte man mal vergleichen können

grüsse
henning


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. März 2008)

*AW: Yamaha F6b entdrosseln*

Hm, bei 4 Taktern soll das nicht so einfach sein. Bein 2 Takter schon. Darum fragte ich. 
Ich haber nemlich letztes Jahr meinen 2 Takter auch Yamaha von 5 auf 8 PS umgebaut. War ganz einfach und vom Materialeinsatz her 30 Euro teuer. Werkstätten schwankten für das Vorhaben zwischen 80 und 180 Euro.


----------



## fischlandmefo (27. März 2008)

*AW: Yamaha F6b entdrosseln*

Moin,ich hab da auch so einen F6BMHL und denke auch schon länger über einen Umbau nach.Ich habe kürzlich den Vergaser gereinigt ,und da ist mir aufgefallen das durch den mechanischen Anschlag die Drosselklappe bei Vollgas nur ca.1/4 der sonst möglichen vollen Öffnung öffnet!Ich hab zwar vor ein paar Jahren mal KFZ-Mechaniker gelernt arbeite aber schon lange nicht mehr als solcher.Deshalb wäre ich auch über ein paar Tipps von euch glücklich.Reicht es vielleicht aus nur den Anschlag ein bisschen zu bearbeiten...???|kopfkrat Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## raubangler (28. März 2008)

*Benutzername*

Habe eben etwas dazu im Schlauchbootforum gefunden.
Ab dem Baujahr 2002 reicht eine Änderung der Drosselklappe.
Davor muss die Zündbox und der Vergaser getauscht werden.


----------



## fischlandmefo (28. März 2008)

*AW: Yamaha F6b entdrosseln*

Moin ich habe gerade mit meinem Bootshändler gesprochen,der meinte das der Motor 8Ps haben will...!!!Da hab ich den Vorschlag mit dem Anschlag bearbeiten gemacht, und er hat zugestimmt und meinte das der 6Ps und der 8Ps-Motor sonst baugleich ist.Heißt für mich den Anschlag erst mal wegbiegen und dann testen!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. März 2008)

*AW: Yamaha F6b entdrosseln*

Moin!

Hab heute auch mit unserem Haus und Hof Höker telefoniert. 
Der hat was von Elektik und Kleinteilen erzählt und am Ende ne Zahl um die 300€ in den 
Raum geworfen. Wäre also mehr als interssant ob ein kurzer Hieb mit der Felx den
gewünschten Erfolg bringen könnte.


----------



## AndreL (28. März 2008)

*AW: Yamaha F6b entdrosseln*

Hi, ich weiß inzwischen das ich die Version habe wo die Drosselklappe begrenzt ist also die 3,68KW Variante. Es ist ohne großen Aufwand möglich die Begrenzung zu entfernen und die Drosselklappe voll zu öffnen. Ich denke mal das der Vergaser bis auf die geänderte Gaszugaufnahme und damit der Begrenzung des Weges baugleich ist. Bei der CDI Einheit bin ich nicht sicher, die hat auch eine andere Nummer beim 8er als bei meinem.
Es würde ja wenig bringen die Drosselklappe voll zu öffnen wenn die Zündeinheit nicht mitspielt.
@Torsk, was versteht er denn unter Kleinteile und Elektrik? Ich vermute mal die CDI und Gestängeteile. Kannst du mal versuchen das zu ergründen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. März 2008)

*AW: Yamaha F6b entdrosseln*

Kann ich gerne machen Andre. Ich bin nächste Woche nicht hier aber die Woche drauf
kann ich mal hinfahren und mir die Teile zeigen lassen insofern er sie da hat.

Die CDI Einheit (Elektrik) soll wohl schon 260€ kosten, der Rest sind dann die besagten
Kleinteile und Arbeitslohn. Ich denke mal mit Kleinteile meint er dieses Teil was ich auf
dem Bild eingekreist habe und vielleicht noch ne Vergaserdüse... das ist aber nur eine
Vermutung.


----------



## fischlandmefo (28. März 2008)

*AW: Yamaha F6b entdrosseln*

Also mein Händler hat mir erzählt das das auch ohne neue Zündeinheit funktioniert und das einige seiner Kunden das bereits gemacht haben.Man muß ja nicht gleich alles wegflexen,man kann ja auch erstmal den kleinen Pipus vorsichtig zur seite biegen.So hat er mir das auch erklärt!Ich werds testen und dann berichten:g|supergri#h. Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. März 2008)

*AW: Yamaha F6b entdrosseln*

Bin sehr gespannt auf Deinen Bericht! (Das Flexen war auch mehr als Spaß gemeint  )


----------



## AndreL (29. März 2008)

*AW: Yamaha F6b entdrosseln*

Hi, also, wenn man den Anschlag entfernt/wegbiegt, kommt deutlich mehr Drehzahl. Wieviel mehr das ist kann ich so aber nicht sagen. Ausserdem muß auf jeden Fall noch was am Gasgestänge geändert werden, da mit dem vom 6er der volle Gasweg nicht erreicht werden kann. Nun stellt sich nur noch die Frage hat der Motor ohne Anschlag 6 oder 8PS. Weiß jemand ob das der freundliche Händler auf einem Prüfstand messen kann?


----------



## fischlandmefo (29. März 2008)

*AW: Yamaha F6b entdrosseln*

Das mit dem Gestänge und der Pinne hab ich mir heute auch hingefummelt ,hab mir da aber noch son Kleinteil hingezaubert und da kommt erst am Montag noch son kleiner Schweißpunkt ran, aber ich hoffe das dann das Boot nur mit der Schraube im Wasser übers Wasser peitscht...:q:g.Ich werde berichten,bin schon ganz aufgeregt....|uhoh:.Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## henningcl (29. März 2008)

*AW: Yamaha F6b entdrosseln*

Moin Ihr Bastler.

Also Ihr solltet auf jedenfall die Zündkerzen kontrollieren.

Einmal vor dem "tuning" (wie ist der Ist-Zustand) und nach einiger zeit Vollgas.

Die Kerzen sollten Rechbraun sein. Sind sie weiss ist das Gemisch zu mager und ne grössere Düse muss rein, sonst Kolbenklemmer(2T o. 4T egal, beim 4T nicht so schnell wie beim 2T).
Ob das Gemisch zu mager ist merkt man auch wenn der Motor unter Vollgas und Last nicht richtig läuft(stottert, schlechte Gasannahme, usw)

Ansonsten viel Spass 

Grüsse
Henning


----------



## fischlandmefo (29. März 2008)

*AW: Yamaha F6b entdrosseln*

Hast DU etwa Erfahrung damit?Wenn Du noch was weißt bitte mehr Infos, ich denke da wollen noch mehr Boardis was drüber erfahren...!!!|supergri Gruß vom Fischland!!!


 Ps.Ich hab gedacht das,daß mit dem Kolbenklemmen beim 4tackter nicht so schnell passiert weil der ja nicht über den Kraftstoff geschmiert wird sondern über das Motoröl!!!


----------



## henningcl (30. März 2008)

*AW: Yamaha F6b entdrosseln*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Hast DU etwa Erfahrung damit?Wenn Du noch was weißt bitte mehr Infos, ich denke da wollen noch mehr Boardis was drüber erfahren...!!!|supergri Gruß vom Fischland!!!



Das weiss ich von meinen Motoradbastelleien




fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Ps.Ich hab gedacht das,daß mit dem Kolbenklemmen beim 4tackter nicht so schnell passiert weil der ja nicht über den Kraftstoff geschmiert wird sondern über das Motoröl!!!



Das habe ich geschrieben


Wie Ich schon Oben geschrieben habe, versuch mach kluch.:m

Die Zündkerzen sind ein Indikator für gute oder schlechte Verbrennung. 
Übrigens reicht es eine raus zu schrauben.

Hier mal ein paar Referenzbilder.
http://www.iwl-stadtroller-ig.de/seiten/technik/kerzen/bkerzen.htm

Grüsse
Henning


----------



## fischlandmefo (30. März 2008)

*AW: Yamaha F6b entdrosseln*



henningcl schrieb:


> Das weiss ich von meinen Motoradbastelleien
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich danke Dir für die Tipps ich werde auf jeden Fall darauf achten! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## fischlandmefo (26. April 2008)

*AW: Yamaha F6b entdrosseln*

Moin,ich habe meinen Motor nach dem Umbau das erste mal getestet und....GEIEEEL:q! Mein Boot läuft mindestens doppelt so schnell als vorher.Allerdings,jetzt kommts...er regelt durch die Elektronik bei einer bestimmten Drehzahl ab...schade!!! Wenn das nicht wäre???!!! Hat von Euch jemand einen Tipp wie man das günstig hinbekommt?|uhoh:    

  Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Taxidermist (26. April 2008)

*AW: Yamaha F6b entdrosseln*

Dabei wird es sich um den Elektronischen Drehzahlbegrenzer handeln und der Motor wird auf eine bestimmte Drehzahl hin konstruiert worden sein.Eine Erhöhung der Drehzahl geht immer auf Kosten der Lebensdauer,weil der Ventiltrieb und die Nockenwelle dafür einfach nicht ausgelegt sind.Du könntest höchstens einen Propeller mit einer anderen Steigung probieren,aber in welche Richtung die gehen sollte,davon habe ich leider auch keinen Plan!
Vielleicht äußert sich dazu ja noch jemand.

Taxidermist


----------



## AndreL (27. April 2008)

*AW: Yamaha F6b entdrosseln*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Moin,ich habe meinen Motor nach dem Umbau das erste mal getestet und....GEIEEEL:q! Mein Boot läuft mindestens doppelt so schnell als vorher.Allerdings,jetzt kommts...er regelt durch die Elektronik bei einer bestimmten Drehzahl ab...schade!!! Wenn das nicht wäre???!!! Hat von Euch jemand einen Tipp wie man das günstig hinbekommt?|uhoh:
> 
> Gruß vom Fischland!!!



Hi,
meiner regelt nicht vorzeitig ab. Da ist erst bei voller Drosselklappenöffnung Schluss. Allerdings haben so wie mir gesagt wurde alle Yamaha 4T eine Drehzahlbegrenzung die ein Überdrehen des Motors verhindert. Das muß aber so sein und daran würde ich nicht rumbasteln.
Zur Schraube, es macht natürlich schon Sinn die Schraube für den 8PS Motor zu montieren, da er damit nicht überdreht. Du müßtest eine Schraube mit der Steigung 6 1/2" montiert haben und brauchst eine mit 7 1/2" Steigung. Ich schau am WE nochmal bei meinem nach. Übrigens, wie hast du es Gelöst das du auch Vollgas fahren kannst? Bei mir reicht der Weg dazu nicht aus mit dem 6PS Gestänge.


----------



## fischlandmefo (27. April 2008)

*AW: Yamaha F6b entdrosseln*



AndreL schrieb:


> Hi,
> meiner regelt nicht vorzeitig ab. Da ist erst bei voller Drosselklappenöffnung Schluss. Allerdings haben so wie mir gesagt wurde alle Yamaha 4T eine Drehzahlbegrenzung die ein Überdrehen des Motors verhindert. Das muß aber so sein und daran würde ich nicht rumbasteln.
> Zur Schraube, es macht natürlich schon Sinn die Schraube für den 8PS Motor zu montieren, da er damit nicht überdreht. Du müßtest eine Schraube mit der Steigung 6 1/2" montiert haben und brauchst eine mit 7 1/2" Steigung. Ich schau am WE nochmal bei meinem nach. Übrigens, wie hast du es Gelöst das du auch Vollgas fahren kannst? Bei mir reicht der Weg dazu nicht aus mit dem 6PS Gestänge.


Moin,da gibts eine Gasgestängeaufnahme für die Fehrnsteuerung und da hab ich mir eine Buchse mit Plättchen zusammengeschweißt ein Loch reingebohrt und dann das Gestänge da eingehängt dann den Pinnengriff bearbeitet und schon kann man die Drosselklappe voll öffnen|bigeyes!!! Aber wie gesagt bei einer bestimmten Drehzahl wird das ganze abgeregelt....sehr schade...|uhoh:!!! Ich hab da noch ne Schraube mit einer anderen Steigung die werde ich auf jeden Fall mal mal testen,dann hat der Motor mehr zu schaufeln und kommt nicht so auf Drehzahl vielleicht kommt das ja der Geschwindigkeit zu gute...#6:q!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!                                                                

 PS.Vielen  Dank  für Eure  Tipps!!!#6


----------



## Fxxxxx (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Yamaha F6b entdrosseln*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Hm, bei 4 Taktern soll das nicht so einfach sein. Bein 2 Takter schon. Darum fragte ich.
> Ich haber nemlich letztes Jahr meinen 2 Takter auch Yamaha von 5 auf 8 PS umgebaut. War ganz einfach und vom Materialeinsatz her 30 Euro teuer. Werkstätten schwankten für das Vorhaben zwischen 80 und 180 Euro.


 
Moin,

hast vielleicht auch Infos zum 2 Takter Yamaha 4AC  (4 PS, Baujahr 1996) und/oder kennst jemanden hier in SN, der Infos geben könnte ...

Danke


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Yamaha F6b entdrosseln*

Moin Fritze, 
deinen 4 PS kannst du max auf 5 PS erweitern wenn es der Motor ist an den ich denke.  Hat einen Zylinder, richtig?
In Schwerin bekommst du Infos bei Bootsservice Peters am Schweriner See in der Bornhövedstrasse. Das ist bei Angler II.


----------



## Fxxxxx (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Yamaha F6b entdrosseln*

Yo, ist der 1 Zylinder.

Da ich wieder in SN bin und ich im Ibis nicht rudern will, muss der erstmal für herhalten |rolleyes (meinen 15ps 4 Takter hatte ich ja damals verkauft, als ich nach HRO gegangen bin :c)

Hast bei Peters auch die Teile gekauft?

Ich vermute mal, bei mir wirds nur ne Düse sein ? Ist wohl sonst alles baugleich mit dem 5C *grübel*


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Yamaha F6b entdrosseln*

Jo die Teile die du brauchst bekommst du auch bei Peters.


----------



## fischlandmefo (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Yamaha F6b entdrosseln*

Moin,wollte noch mal bescheid sagen mein Motörchen geht jetzt richtig geil ab#6:vik::q!!! Ich hab noch ne Schraube mit ner größeren Steigung angebaut,der Motor dreht nicht mehr so heftig,läuft auch nicht mehr in den Drehzahlbegrenzer macht aber schön Schub....geieelll! Also für alle die das nachmachen wollen,sehr zu empfehlen...#6. Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## thomand (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Yamaha F6b entdrosseln*

Hallo

welches Baujahr hat Dein Motor. Meiner ist von 2006 und wenn ich nur das mit der Drosselklappe ändere, läuft der Motor im oberen Drehzahlbereich nicht rund.


----------



## machsell (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Yamaha F6b entdrosseln*

Servus,

was für eine Steigung hast Du gewählt?? 7 1/2 oder sogar 8 1/2?? Hast Du die Düse verändert?? Das ist nun ein Jahr her. Wie hat der Motor es verkraftet??


----------



## raka17 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Yamaha F6b entdrosseln*

Hallo Leute,

ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf eines Yamaha F6BMH.
Laut dem Seriennummernschild handelt es sich um die T-Version was dann wohl Baujahr 2000 sein müßte.
Könnt ihr mir vlt. verraten ob der auch so leicht zu entdrosseln ist?

Vielen Dank

Raiko


----------

